# Schrödinger’s Rifle: The US . 30 Caliber, M1 Carbine, Part 1



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...rs-rifle-the-us-30-caliber-m1-carbine-part-1/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I like the "Schrödinger's Cat" conceit in the article.
It's a very appropriate analogy.


----------

